# Are you kidding me??? My Hermit just ate my FBTA



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

So I have a hermit crab that I keep in the fuge and have been also trying to build up my anemone population down there to sell back to you guys. I got home and the f'n crab ate all my anemones.

ARE YOU KIDDING ME??? I did some research and hermit crabs are not supposed to do this. Maybe I missed something, but that was possibly the most expensive mistake I have made so far in this hobby.

Well...

A good sized hermit crab is going to be going up for sale, will post the ad soon. I've had it with this crab, maybe he will die from his lunch today... will keep you guys posted.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*crabs*

I don't trust any hermit.. They are all oppoirtunistic eaters... I found one eating a zoa


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Weird. I've got lots of hermits with a rose\flame bubble tip and three small bali blood red anemones without any problems. Are you sure that was the case?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

100% he was eating the last of 3 when I looked down there 30 mins ago. Caught him red clawded.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

joel.c said:


> 100% he was eating the last of 3 when I looked down there 30 mins ago. Caught him red clawded.


Damn! That's messed up. Little bastard. Sorry man Well I can safely say I won't be buying him. Lol.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe try him with aptasia and you might get a whole new breed of hermits!


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol I've warned ppl of this for years.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

one killed a very expensive maxima clam. Found it climbing up and cutting it up. Clam never recovered and died. A supposedly blind pistol shrimp also ate a small bta. Anything with claws don't get to be in my tanks! those are my newbie and expensive lessons.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

wow. never happen to me. And I used to have tons of hermits and anemones..... what kind of hermit? blue legged, brown or red scarlet?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

this one is a red scarlet, currently enjoying a Mexican turbo snail shell.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

kwsjimmy said:


> I don't trust any hermit.. They are all oppoirtunistic eaters... I found one eating a zoa


I totally agree with this. I will never have a crab in any of my tanks 
Not worth the risk


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Learned the hard way this time... really upset I had two incompatible creatures in the same space. I am really not in this hobby to kill animals due to my ignorance, feel bad about this.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

joel.c said:


> Learned the hard way this time... really upset I had two incompatible creatures in the same space. I am really not in this hobby to kill animals due to my ignorance, feel bad about this.


Don't feel bad by any means I'm pretty sure they're not near as endangered in the wild compared to most corals kept nowadays.... Like I said, I have warned people for a while that hermit crabs can become opportunistic eaters that feast on corals and still I see posts like your own day after day in disbelief.....Yes, some can keep them long term as many have testified.....but many, including myself, will testify otherwise....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*damn emerald crab*

Just found my tiny tiny emerald picking on my poker star colony.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The emerald crab would be picking off algae from your monti. That's what they do

As for hermits, I think they are a really bad idea in a reef tank


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*that's what u though*

Yea I initially thought still worried me a little.. Going to have to watch him a bit more.


----------

